# Stuff that make you blush smile feel utter joy in your heart in early classical?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

For me i would says the Hocquetus and Bamberg manuscript and le graduel d'Aliénor de Bretagne!!!
:angel:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Don't know if it counts as classical, but medieval secular music (i.e. stuff like troubadour songs and dance music) always cheers me up. Some of it I find quite haunting too.


----------

